# Best 9 inch bandsaw



## jimpenna (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi,
I have been turning a couple of months now and am finding that the more "projects" I want to try seem to be leading me to a band saw. Trouble is I don't have any room for more than a table top saw. Any recommendations on small ones? I'd really like a good one and will save my pennies for it!!

John


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 28, 2017)

They will all shortchange you compared to a full size. But read here and decide.

www.iblog126.com/benchtop-bandsaws/


----------



## Herb G (Apr 28, 2017)

Save your money & make some room. A benchtop saw is nothing but an expensive boat anchor.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 28, 2017)

I have to agree with Herb.  I have a Shopsmith bandsaw, and have always felt "inadequate" to some degree.  

On the other hand, if the price is right, even a benchtop will give you some capability while you make allowances to "move up".


----------



## TLTHW (Apr 28, 2017)

I would recommend the Wen 9". We are using it for a maker class and have used it to cut everything from 1/8" polycarb to 2" hard maple with no problems. 

WEN 9 in. 2.8 Amp Benchtop Band Saw-3960 - The Home Depot

https://www.amazon.com/WEN-3960-2-8-Amp-9-Inch-Benchtop/dp/B01GNTYPZC


----------



## jimpenna (Apr 28, 2017)

Uhhh, "save some money", not a problem...Make room? not likely since I'm not planning an extension on my garage. Besides, have spoken to several folks who have made a bench top work...


----------



## jimpenna (Apr 28, 2017)

WEN is on my short list. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 28, 2017)

The 10 inch saws in the Rikon and Craftsman are way better in practical reviews on woodworking forums and here included than the 9 inch ones. 

I have been working with wood for 60+ years and know how to troubleshoot, adjust and modify "iffy" problems on tools to get them to work. I have even made my own "table saw" for extremely fine cutting of blanks and segments. That said, I had a 12 inch BS when I lived overseas and purchased a Delta 9 inch for smaller cuts back here (in the USA) for the times that I was here. I purchased different blades; I changed the guides; I made adjustments suggested; I changed the tracking; Nothing helped that saw cut straight boards more than 1/4 inch thick. 3/4 inch pine or hard wood, the blades wandered. Feed rates didn't help. 

I am not the only one that had that problem. The 10" Rikon/Craftsman style seems to be the exception for delivering performance for a small size. Everything else is hit and miss. Do a search and you will find 5 nays to one yea on 9 incher's. Watch out for the reviews on Amazon, they are not what they seem. You might get lucky with a 9 inch, and if you do, that is pure luck.


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 28, 2017)

It depends on if you have a big boat or a small boat, boat anchors need to match the boat.  9" bandsaws can make good anchors, if you have a small boat.  Like Hank Lee I have 60 years of woodworking experience, I had one of these "monsters", it was a disaster.


----------



## jimpenna (Apr 28, 2017)

10", specifically the 2 mentioned seem to get much better reports. I hear ya on Amazon reviews. Craftsman 10" is now on my list as well. Many users of this one seem surprised as to how well it performs. Who'd a thunk it...


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 28, 2017)

Another option is to get one of the hand-held bandsaws (DeWalt, Makita, Grizzly, Milwaukee, even HarborFright) and a "Swag Portaband Table". That will also let you cut metals (for example, if you want to get into making your own clips for pens).

I know a couple of kitless penmakers who get great mileage from theirs.

Link ... HERE


----------



## Edgar (Apr 28, 2017)

I have a 35 yo Craftsman 10" that is still going strong. I have no real complaints about it except for the small table size and the project limitations due to its size, but it is just a table top and it was given to me. Since buying a 14" Rikon a couple of years ago, I now just use my 10" to trim blanks.

I definitely recommend a floor model, but if a table top is all you have room for, I would go with a 10"!rather than a 9".


----------



## KenV (Apr 28, 2017)

Shop around as the Rikon is sold for $199 and shipping (Highland Hardware) and sometimes for that price at woodcraft.  Using a sample of 1, seemed to be a reasonable performer for the size.


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 29, 2017)

If you want the 10" Wen 3962 bandsaw, Amazon has it on sale right now for $164.01.  The 10" version appears to be a lot more saw than the 9".

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Bryguy (Apr 29, 2017)

I have a 9' Skil. It does a decent job for what it is. But I keep wishing I had room for a full size bandsaw.


----------



## williampens (Apr 29, 2017)

I have the 10" Craftsman and I find it does a fantastic job for what a pen shop needs.  It certainly doesn't have the capacity of a larger floor model but it's perfect for what I need.


----------



## 2 Saw (Apr 30, 2017)

*Bandsaw*

I have the 10" Sears/ Rikon and love it and use it often it is strong for its size but I also have a 18" grizzly for the big stuff if you can't swing a floor model 14" this is a good 2nd best option.


----------

